# SYSTEMA/New York Seminar - 7/20/03



## NYCRonin (Jun 18, 2003)

SYSTEMA/New York 
announces the next of a series of seminars in the NYC area. 

DATE: Sunday, July 20th 
TIME: 10AM to 1pm 
LOCATION: Pa-Kua Center, 2212 Ave. U, Sheepshead Bay area, Bklyn. NY 

Rob Green is a 40 year veteran of the study of the worlds martial arts and combative styles and a 17 year member of NYC law enforcement working with some of the most violent criminal offenders on Rikers Island. 
Rob is a personal student of Vladimir Vasiliev and Mikhail Ryabco and is certified by these two legendary masters to teach Systema to the public and members of law enforcement. (You can learn more about Rob and our group at: www.rusanyc.com ) 

This seminar will be unique because it will not only include work on the basics of Systema but will also, as a special focus, Robert will cover defenses from the common street attacks used by the criminal element. 
These are the methods that the street thug, rapist or mugger uses on their prey - and how we can apply Systema to protect ourselves and our loved ones. 

Due to the expected response, PLEASE reserve your space by contacting us ASAP. We are announcing this seminar here to give MartialTalk members an early notice - space is limited. 
For more information about reservations, cost or directions - please contact us at: Mail@rusanyc.com 

This will be an exciting and informative seminar and we look forward to seeing you there!

Ms.Feliciano
ADMIN.
SYSTEMA/New York


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

